# Goats in shock



## Hopeful Acres (Aug 8, 2018)

I need to know what the signs of shock are? 

Early this morning I chased away a giant German shepherd that was attacking my young goats. I have checked them all over and the only injury I see are a couple cuts on the back of their necks. No obvious broken bones, internally I don't know.
I have given them water and have been checking on them every thirty minutes but of course their scared so they just stay in the back corner of their little house. They were walking around in the house and one peed there was no blood in it. But I am worried about Piper. She doesn't want to move but I can't tell I she is in pain or shock. I am worried about them bloating if they don't move around and dehydration if they don't drink more.
What do I do to help them?


----------



## Jeanne Sheridan (Aug 8, 2018)

Hopeful Acres said:


> I need to know what the signs of shock are?
> 
> Early this morning I chased away a giant German shepherd that was attacking my young goats. I have checked them all over and the only injury I see are a couple cuts on the back of their necks. No obvious broken bones, internally I don't know.
> I have given them water and have been checking on them every thirty minutes but of course their scared so they just stay in the back corner of their little house. They were walking around in the house and one peed there was no blood in it. But I am worried about Piper. She doesn't want to move but I can't tell I she is in pain or shock. I am worried about them bloating if they don't move around and dehydration if they don't drink more.
> What do I do to help them?


A dog got in with my kids last spring and scared them pretty badly.  I ended up moving them into a stall by themselves away from my older goats and stayed with them for a couple hours.  I just brought in an old towel and sat down on the floor with them.  Within a couple minutes they were all trying to sit on my lap.  By the end of the 2 hours they were acting normally.  I opened the door to the stall to let them leave if they wanted to but didn't force it.  Instead of them leaving some of my does joined us but within another 30 minutes everything was back to normal.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 9, 2018)

So sorry that you're dealing with this. Glad you were in time to stop anything worse from happening. Dogs are the number one cause of injury/death to small livestock. I'd take care of those cuts and then as Jeanne said, you just need to spend some time with them till they understand that everything is back to normal and they aren't about to become lunch. Hope you'll give us an update. Best of luck!

ETA: I hope you're making arrangements to increase your fencing/security for the goats to protect them from future attacks of this sort.


----------



## Hopeful Acres (Aug 25, 2018)

The girls were pretty stressed for two days but they bounced back with some extra grazing time and a lots of love. 
Unfortunately our main property fence is at the maximum night allowed, 4 1/2 feet, including one strand of barbed wire on top. Their own enclosure will be getting an upgrade so the corral fencing will be at least 5 feet tall.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 26, 2018)

If you can get banamine from vet that would help with pain.  

B vitamins help with stress and you can get them over the counter at most feed stores.  If goat older than 6 weeks you give under the skin, sub Q.
Sometimes dog attack hard to determine damage.  Often dog does not break the skin but instead grabs, pulls skin from underlying muscle, very painful.

They need to eat hay and drink water.  I would not feed any grain unless they are acting ok, eating hay.

The dog will be back because it had fun.  Most places allow you to defend your livestock.  SSS has been best action I have found.


----------



## Hopeful Acres (Aug 26, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> If you can get banamine from vet that would help with pain.
> 
> B vitamins help with stress and you can get them over the counter at most feed stores.  If goat older than 6 weeks you give under the skin, sub Q.
> Sometimes dog attack hard to determine damage.  Often dog does not break the skin but instead grabs, pulls skin from underlying muscle, very painful.
> ...


Thank you good information should this ever happen again. I made sure to shore up the door to their shed and now they are locked in every night much to their dismay.  That particular dog hasn't come back but another one tried to get on our property yesterday so we are on high alert. Armed and ready just in case.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 26, 2018)

How about a LGD?


----------



## Hopeful Acres (Aug 26, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> How about a LGD?


Believe it or not around here there are more laws regarding guard dogs than guns. I have a pitbull and even if another dog is killing my livestock and I let my dog go after the attack dog my dog will have to be put down for being vicious and I will be fined for having a vicious dog. Unbelievable! I have a rifle and pepper spray neither of which will not get me in trouble.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 26, 2018)

I would stick with the gun also.  We keep one in a couple of places by our doors leading outside.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 27, 2018)

How are goats today?


----------

